
Apple is now completely powered by clean energy - DjComandos
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/04/apple-now-globally-powered-by-100-percent-renewable-energy/
======
catach
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16798868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16798868)

